# 69220 LT Ear & 69222 RT Ear Coding



## Rip (Apr 3, 2012)

I have an instance where 
69220 Debridement, Mastoidectomy Cavity, simple was done on the left ear
and 
69222 Debridement, Mastoidectomy Cavity, Complex was done on the right ear.

How should this be coded?


----------



## mmrbns81 (Apr 4, 2012)

croepke said:


> I have an instance where
> 69220 Debridement, Mastoidectomy Cavity, simple was done on the left ear
> and
> 69222 Debridement, Mastoidectomy Cavity, Complex was done on the right ear.
> ...



Hello, I would have to code the 2 codes because one is simple and the other is complex.
I am new to this and still studying to take my CPC-H, really it all depends on the documentation by the physician what is written that has been done?


----------

